# Frage zur Validierung



## GodWar (23. April 2008)

Juten Tag!

Habe mal eine generelle Frage! WENN ich HTML schreibe incl. CSS und Co! 

Hier mal meine Validierung: http://validator.w3.org/check?verbose=1&uri=http://www.marius-stiller.de/index2.php

Was ichz hier nicht verstehe: Warum habe ich 27 Fehler vom selben Typ? Immer wieder "there is no attribute"! Also nicht gesetzt! Praktisch habe ich es gesetzt mit z.B. height="100%". Warum beanstandet er das " hinter dem = Zeichen? Mit meiner Überprüfung habe ich erfahren das solche Fehler z.B. vom IE ignoriert werden bzw. einfach nicht dargestellt. So wird dank Firefox alles OK angezeigt und IE und Opera mucken und ignorieren einfach diese Befehle!

Was mache ich genau falsch?


----------



## Flex (23. April 2008)

"there is no attribute" bezieht sich nicht auf darauf, ob es gesetzt ist oder nicht, sondern schlicht und ergreifend darum, dass es das Attribut nicht gibt!

In xHTML gibt es einige Tags, die "selfclosed" sind, sprich sie schließen sich selbst:


```
<link href="stylesheet.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
```

Sollte also so aussehen:


```
<link href="stylesheet.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
```

Siehe auch: SelfHTML - Leere Elemente

Übrigens wäre dein Thema besser im HTML Forum aufgehoben


----------



## Maik (23. April 2008)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Übrigens wäre dein Thema besser im HTML Forum aufgehoben


Ist hiermit geschehen.


----------



## GodWar (23. April 2008)

OK danke erstmal! Ansich verstanden das man sie schließen muss!

Aber was ist hiermit?

<td width="170" height="110" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">

Wieso ist das falsch? Wie schreibe ich soetwas richtig?

Generel wenn ich attribut="wert" mache nimmt er dies als falsch!


----------



## Maik (23. April 2008)

Hi,



> Line 13, Column 18: *there is no attribute "width".*
> 
> <td width="170" height="110" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">



die Fehlermeldung besagt, wie schon von Felix heute Mittag darauf hingewiesen, dass es das HTML-Attribut width in der XHTML-Variante nicht gibt, und dort nicht zugelassen ist.

Forrmatier die Elemente stattdessen mit den entsprechenden CSS-Eigenschaften, und der Validator hat diesbezüglich nichts mehr zu beanstanden.


----------



## theunset (23. April 2008)

Weil der XHTML 1.0 Standard diese Attribute an diesen Stellen nicht mehr kennt, höchstwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Gumbo (23. April 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> […] dass es das HTML-Attribut width in der XHTML-Variante nicht gibt, und dort nicht zugelassen ist.


Dieser Unterschied existiert eigentlich nur zwischen der Transitional- und Strict-Variante – und das bereits seit HTML 4. Für das table-Element hat ein height-Attribut allerdings noch nie existiert, das width-Attribut gibt es jedoch in beide Varianten.


----------



## Maik (23. April 2008)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Dieser Unterschied existiert eigentlich nur zwischen der Transitional- und Strict-Variante – und das bereits seit HTML 4. Für das table-Element hat ein height-Attribut allerdings noch nie existiert, das width-Attribut gibt es jedoch in beide Varianten.





> dass es das HTML-Attribut width in der XHTML-Variante "Strict" nicht gibt


Ups, da ist mir  doch glatt der Varianten-Name "Strict" abhanden gekommen. 

Danke für den Hinweis, Markus.


----------



## T3qu (23. April 2008)

Und so 
	
	
	



```
<td style="width:170px; height:110px; background-color:#fff">
```
 würde es im Endeffekt validiert richtig sein


----------



## Maik (23. April 2008)

T3qu hat gesagt.:


> Und so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was sich natürlich besser markieren, kopieren, und im Quellcode einfügen lässt, als mein grundsätzlicher Tipp ;-)


Maik hat gesagt.:


> Forrmatier die Elemente stattdessen mit den entsprechenden CSS-Eigenschaften, und der Validator hat diesbezüglich nichts mehr zu beanstanden.


----------



## T3qu (23. April 2008)

Das stimmt natürlich auch wieder 

Aber man kann ja mal ein Beispiel zeigen, zur besseren verständlichkeit


----------

